# Thuê máy chủ giá rẻ mà ram nhiều, cpu nhân nhiều, bộ nhớ cao ở đâu



## Xinh

Mình thuê nhiều nơi lắm rồi, cấu hình cao mà giá rẻ ở VN dường như ko có đâu các bạn, nên cách tốt nhất là dùng máy chủ nước ngoài.
Ram 16Gb, SSD 180G, Bandwidth 8000G, có 20 IP riêng tha hồ thêm website, giá tham khảo:




Mình thuê ở đây: VPS giá rẻ ram nhiều

thuê 5 - 6 rồi các bạn, giá rẻ mà chạy ok, có thể cài Ubuntu, Centos tùy chọn, nhiều server ở khắp nơi trên đất Mỹ.


----------

